# Plastic Outside Cutting Board?



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone have one of those new plastic outside cutting boards?? That go in the cook center?? Do you like/dislike it?? I've just "heard" about em.
If you have pix, could you post em?? or alink?
I have the old wooden one and it can be replaced for about 35.00. 
Thanks
Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark,

My 26RS had a plastic cutting board in the camp kitchen. Never used it. My 31RQS doesn't have one....just a "sink".

Mark


----------



## east-tn-outbacker (Jul 21, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Mark,
> 
> My 26RS had a plastic cutting board in the camp kitchen. Never used it. My 31RQS doesn't have one....just a "sink".
> 
> ...


Mark, are you sure? The 06's are supposed to have a plastic cutting board that's the length of the outside cook center. They store under the cook center and slide out either side. Atleast that's how mine does.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I lost mine after a tailgating session (football)
I forgot to lock the knobs, took a corner and it must have flew out. (cable broke too)

What did I learn? Lock the knobs.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ours came with a long - about 30" - wooden cutting board. We figured it was part of the special 'NorthWest Edition' as it is the perfect size to fillet a Salmon on!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I have the wooden one...I like it.
After hearing about the plasitc ones I asked DH to make me one.
He cut a piece of thick plastic (from work) the same size as the wooden one. Now I use both.
I sitck one on each side of the cook center. Now I have extra space on both sides.








Or, if needed I use the wooden one for a trivet for hot pots at dinner time.

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark, are you sure? The 06's are supposed to have a plastic cutting board that's the length of the outside cook center. They store under the cook center and slide out either side. Atleast that's how mine does.


Duh, I don't really know. I'll take a look when I get the TT back from having some warranty repairs done.









Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just a word of caution about the wooden ones...per my PDI Tech.....do not leave the wooden board in the slot under the cook center. It will get wet, and swell, and you will not be able to get it out. Then it will get moldy. They have replaced a number of these at my dealership. 
I am assuming that Keystone may have actually taken a hint here, and changed to plastic to avoid this problem.

Steve


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Just a word of caution about the wooden ones...per my PDI Tech.....do not leave the wooden board in the slot under the cook center. It will get wet, and swell, and you will not be able to get it out. Then it will get moldy. They have replaced a number of these at my dealership.
> I am assuming that Keystone may have actually taken a hint here, and changed to plastic to avoid this problem.
> 
> Crap, now you tell me
> ...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We have the plastic one. All I've used it for is a place to hold stuff while I'm using the cooktop. Never used it as an actual cutting board.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

My '05 23RS purchased in early January came with the plastic cutting board in the outside cook top. Works great. I wouldn't want wood or the "sink" that came in some models.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Just a word of caution about the wooden ones...per my PDI Tech.....do not leave the wooden board in the slot under the cook center. It will get wet, and swell, and you will not be able to get it out. Then it will get moldy. They have replaced a number of these at my dealership.
> I am assuming that Keystone may have actually taken a hint here, and changed to plastic to avoid this problem.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]54224[/snapback]​


I did just this. It was a struggle to get that thing out. My outside kitchen leaks quite a bit and we had forgotten it in there and now it is full of mold and splitting in 2 spots. Dealer was supposed to get me a plastic one but I never did get it.

Chris


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

We have the plastic one , works great as a shelf when outside cooking. We do not use it for cutting on, Like "7Heaven" 's response we use it only as a shelf to hold our coffee mugs, breakfast cook items etc , and its great for the chefs Beer anytime he's manning the stovetop. Love it. Clean up is a breeze.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have the plastic cutting board.
But I don't believe that we have used it yet for cutting.
Do use it as a resting place for cooking utinsels
DW might have but can't remember









Don


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah mswalt you should have the plastic one. It's awesome, slides both ways and makes a great shelf.

Only problem has been the 10 minutes I spent on the first weekend out trying to get that stupid door closed until I realized the cutting board was sticking out about an inch and catching on the inside lip of the enclosure.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I have the wooden one...I like it.
> After hearing about the plasitc ones I asked DH to make me one.
> He cut a piece of thick plastic (from work) the same size as the wooden one. Now I use both.
> I sitck one on each side of the cook center. Now I have extra space on both sides.
> ...


 Mae Jae,
That is a really useful Mod.
Can you come to the Mich Fally Rally? Sept 30 Oct 1 Hardwick Pines.
I would love to meet you. You can give me more towing tips








Jan sunny


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I have the plastic cutting board but have never used it. My son will take the camper hunting. He's already added a good thick wooden cutting board, which I set on the stove when it's not in use. I felt like I had the best of both worlds but will have to make sure my son, Grunt0311, reads about your mod, MaeJae. Can you come to the MI Rally? I'd love to meet you, too!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we have the plastic one that doubles as a sinkcover







at least that's what katie told me.

darrel


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I have wood, but want plastic. Believe it would hold up better.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

We found our plastic board on our maiden voyage during LD weekend. I put it on top of the outside range/sink and placed my electric skillet on top to fix up some hamburgers and hot dogs. The KOA did not have any grills and we don't have one yet.

It was GREAT!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We have the long wooden one, but use it for something else. It is long enough to wedge between the matress and wall of bunks and keep my 2 1/2 yo from falling out of the bunks.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Humpty said:


> We have the long wooden one, but use it for something else. It is long enough to wedge between the matress and wall of bunks and keep my 2 1/2 yo from falling out of the bunks.
> [snapback]54480[/snapback]​


I think that qualifies for a Mod!!!!!






























Steve


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> MaeJae said:
> 
> 
> > I have the wooden one...I like it.
> ...


One word...Football!
We would love to come, but it is homecoming for us. We have a Sr. playing on the team and our oldest daughter is a freshmen and this will be her first homecoming dance!







Needless to say "daddy' is going stir crazy at the thought of it ...LOL

Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I understand but know that you'll be missed. There's already talk of a Spring Rally so maybe we can have that before Prom weekend! Enjoy!


----------

